# Saying Goodbye to a Best Friend



## mil0426 (Oct 22, 2013)

We have a 9-year-old German shepherd Sasha. We have had her from being a pup. Everyone loves her because she is so tall but is so soft and loveable. It all came to a head on my birthday the 26th September this year we new she was having problems breathing but just thought it was due to the hot weather we have been having, so we took her to the vets, who sent us for sashas heart to be checked came back no problems with her heart. so they then said they where testing for cancer, meanwhile they drained 3 and a half litres of fluid of her chest and we found out it was chyle so they tested the chyle and found no bacteria in it, so we then went back to the vets and they said that she had chylthorex and an operation would sort her out, we took her to Liverpool small animal hospital, that was on the 11th of October the surgeon said the next 24 hour where critical .we got a call from the hospital to say she was stable but in intensive care and we got up dates everyday we rang .its now the 20th of October and she is still in ITU she as had more tests more x rays and more ultra sounds but the fluid is still coming out of her chest and she as now been fitted with a feeding tube because she refuses to eat, they have also given her a protein transfusion as her protein as dropped so low, but that as failed. She as had most of her coat cut away for so many tests, all to no avail. We rang this morning because she as now been in ITU 2 weeks and the is no change fluid still coming out they said tomorrow they will give her steroids and see how it goes, my wife and myself have been to **** and back waiting for the bad news, so at the moment she is still very ill. so we have decided too let them try the steroids and if they don't work we will bring her home pay the bill about £5000.00,could be more and then we will have to decide whether or not to have her put too sleep at moment we are still prying we get a miracle .but on Sunday the hospital said we have administrated steroids,
And she will get better and go home, but at 23.00 they rang and said come she’s taken a turn for the worst, we travelled 80mile on motorway.
Got there they carried her in put her on the floor she was panting like mad, so I asked the vet what could he do he replied if she was my dog I would put her to sleep. we kissed her and said goodbye they injected her and she had gone about 5 seconds, good bye my best friend in the world RIP sasha xx


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your precious girl. 

:rip: Sasha

Kat


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Sasha


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The two of you were lucky to have each other and I'm glad you were there at the end. My sympathies of course.

SuperG


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Sasha


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

How very sad. I am sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Poor baby, you must feel so empty now. Rest in peace, Sasha you were a well loved friend.


----------



## yoli (Aug 29, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

What a Heart Breaking Story! God Bless......


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Just So sad..I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl


----------



## hajducko (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss - having lost our boy dog just last week, I know exactly what you are going through.

Our girl german shepherd, now 12, is also named Sasha. I will give her an extra hug for your Sasha tonight.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (hugs)


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

------" good bye my best friend in the world RIP sasha xx "------

That is the best thing in the world that any dog could possibly be.

Goodbye Sasha---you will always be missed.


----------



## Caliber Canines (Oct 29, 2013)

We here at Caliber, grieve with you on your loss, and thank you for doing your best for your Sasha, She now waits for you at the Rainbow Bridge, experiences such as your own, really help me as a breeder of this fine animal, to see just what a GSD really is.
When one of my mommies brings a litter of pups here, I always tell myself, "I can't get attached to them",.... Well, HA, it doesn't work that way, I end up attached to each and every one of them, and it makes it bittersweet when they get to go to their "life home".... Just like our own children, we want our babies to have the best of everything, forever, and we do worry about this, being able to share your experience with Sasha, just reinforces the idea that, Yes they're folks out there that will go to the ends of the earth to do what's best for their "friend" and Companion,
Thanks again for being a great friend to Sasha, take Joy in knowing she suffers no more, because you made one of the toughest decisions a pet parent must ever make.


----------

